# More rescued kittens - UPDATED More pics!



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of Obi, Wicket and Chewie's sibling Waldo, crashed with his buddy Dingo (rescued from a neighbor's backyard):










And Lester, older kitten of about three months, rescued just two days ago - a real purring machine, he kept following me and meowing today, then he would knead the floor every time I would bend down to pet him... rrrrrrr he is so lovey  










My friend was supposed to keep Leiah renamed Waldo, and Dingo, but she wants me to try and find them a great home where they would go together. Waldo is really playful and trusting, very snuggly too. Dingo is a bit scaredy, but is warming up fast. 

Lester will need a home very soon too, when he gets fixed along with the rest of the brood. I can't believe this little guy was rescued from the street, he is SO loving and trusting, it's amazing.

Anyone in need of a kitten? :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG... they are just too precious... look at those widdle faces .. so kissable!! :heart


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: More rescued kittens*



Nini said:


> Anyone in need of a kitten? :wink:


Uhhh, not even close. :lol: But they sure are cute. In the top pic, is the kitty in the front the sibling to star wars kitties? If so, he looks like Obi. 

Orange kitty is super cute!! Check him for acne...or did he just drink some milk? :wink:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

*Re: More rescued kittens*



AddFran said:


> Uhhh, not even close. :lol:


Awww c'mon... One more, one less :lol: 



> In the top pic, is the kitty in the front the sibling to star wars kitties? If so, he looks like Obi.


Yes he is Obi's brother - it was funny when I got them: two fluffy kitties, and two short-haired lookalikes!



> Orange kitty is super cute!! Check him for acne...or did he just drink some milk? :wink:


Yes I think he has some acne, I noticed him scratching his lips yesterday, so today I brought my Hibiclens with me, and gave him the same treatment I gave Mew - hopefully it will help clear it out fast, along with plenty of good food. I will also give him some Advantage and try to deworm him, he is thin as a rake, poor baby. :?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: More rescued kittens*



Nini said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh, not even close. :lol:


Awww c'mon... One more, one less :lol:


> I think I'd rather have my eyes poked out! :lol: I had to stop my daily errands and come home twice today to feed the kittens. I had asked a question about a product in the pet store, but the girl didn't know the answer. She's like "I can page someone from that department" and my response was "Thanks, but don't worry about it, I have 5 hungry babies at home waiting to be fed." Her eyes got huge and then I had to explain that i was bottle feeding kittens. I'm done, done, done, done, done!!!
> 
> Lester is adorable, I'm sure you'll fix him right up!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh the orange one could really be my aramis's twin!!!!! I hope that you find wonderful forever homes for all your rescues!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they're so cute! I can't stand seeing all the kittens - was over at friends house earlier playing with hers - but I don't need another!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens, I'm sure'll they find homes soon!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Took more pics of the babies today... 









Pictures really don't do Dingo justice, he is the cutest kitten - he has got thigh high white socks on his rear legs, huge ears and the saddest eyes... he finally realized today that being picked up and petted was great, but he will still run away from me every now and then... silly kitten!









Waldo is a little better today, I washed his eyes and nose with saline solution, and poured some down his nostrils to try and relieve his congested nose. He could breathe his mouth shut for a while after that, but when I left he was back to breathing with his mouth slightly open... poor baby, I hope the Lysine will help him feel better fast, he is SO cute and lovey... he purrs up a storm and grabs my face with his little paws when I cradle him in my arms and pet his belly :love2 









Lester is purry and clingy and meowy and super friendly... he was purring as I was washing his nose and disinfecting his chin (he apparently has some feline acne)! One of his eyes often appears more open than the other, although I checked closely and could see no sign of irritation... any idea what it could be? Makes him look freaky on some pictures 8O 
Like this one:









Apart from that I am stuffing their faces big time, they all need to put on some weight, they are pretty thin, and lack that cute kitten round belly... Ah if only I had room for them at home!!! :?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

more cuteness!!! :love2


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

kittens are the greatest, they are so much fun! :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Herpes can cause a lopsided squint like that. So if you are giving him lysine it will probably do him some good. And, Goodness, Nini, get with the program, they have taters in their ears. :wink: No seriously, you are doing so much for them, you have been busy, busy taking care of all these kitties. You are going to be quite experienced after all of this!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Goodness, Nini, get with the program, they have taters in their ears. :wink:


HAHA - funny you should mention it, because I did notice it today and made a mental note of cleaning their ears tomorrow :lol: 

At home the furries get their ears cleaned by Mew, who has a ear-chewing-and-licking fetish, so I am not used to seeing brown smears in there...

I wish my friend has bought some Drontal before she left, I don't like to have to wait til next week to deworm Lester and give Waldo and Dingo their second round... having too many kitties really can make one negligent - she is so overwhelmed that a lot of things are getting left behind (which irritates the neat-freak that I am 8O )


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...as to the squinty eye...

Take note if it happens all the time, only the R eye...
...or when his whiskers on that side are touching something, like in the two pics you posted. :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> ...as to the squinty eye...
> 
> Take note if it happens all the time, only the R eye...
> ...or when his whiskers on that side are touching something, like in the two pics you posted. :wink:


Ooooh now that's a good suggestion!! I will watch him tomorrow, I sure hope it's not due to his being sick... his eye looked okay, just always less open than the other. Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nini, is it possible the kittens have ear mites? I always check for black specks if I suspect mites. I would clean them with oil, just in case. If they're scratching, it's a possibility. I'm probably not telling you anything new, I know, but you're a busy lady!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for the advice  

I did check today, they have a few smears of brown wax in their ears, but nothing similar to the ground coffee appearance of mites. I haven't seen them scratch their ears at all either. I guess they are just dirty, I will take my ear cleaner with me tomorrow - too bad these little guys don't have bigger cats keeping their ears clean with rough tongues!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> ...as to the squinty eye...
> 
> Take note if it happens all the time, only the R eye...
> ...or when his whiskers on that side are touching something, like in the two pics you posted. :wink:


Interesting. I have NEVER seen a cat squint because his whiskers where touching something. Do your cats do this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know it could mean so many things, but when Cleo's third eyelid was showing like Lester's (Cleo's was showing much more), it was parasites. it just took one Drontal tablet to take care of it (thank goodness).


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

More pictures of Lester the purring snugglebunny... I tried to touch his whiskers and it did not make him squint, so I guess he might have some herpes, as Julie suggested. The three kittens got 500mg of L-Lysine in their food today, we will see if it helps! No pics of the other two though, they were not very cooperative today :wink: 









Cutie-pie!









The squint makes him look funny... reminds me of Johnny Depp in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lester's coloring is just stunning!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He is pretty. I love that big swirl on his side! I love _Lopsided Lester_!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

AddFran said:


> Interesting. I have NEVER seen a cat squint because his whiskers where touching something. Do your cats do this?


To a degree... They may not squint as tightly as Lester is showing, but if their whiskers touch an imoveable object, whiskers get bent against something (object or floor) or if you grab their whiskers and give them a light tug, I notice their lip on that side will wrinkle up and it will squint their eye.
I really think it is a defense mechanism for the eye when the whisker encounters something. Afterall, that is the whisker's job: early warning for feeling things around them.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> I love _Lopsided Lester_!


If the squint does not disappear with L-Lysine, the name may well just stick - I like it  









Dingo the fraidy little cat is coming around... let me pet him and purred up a storm today!









I wonder if Waldo looks weird just because he is sick and needs to breathe with his mouth open most of the time :? 

























Can't wait to bring the little monkeys home to fatten them up!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're so adorable! :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my, they are too adorable!!! I wish I could have Lester...I have such a soft spot for orange kitties :luv


----------

